# baby oil as trim cleaner



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

hi all,has anybody used baby oil on there black exterior trim?
i have heard its good,due to the oil,but has anyone tried it or got any pics of the results?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

It may dress the trim but it won't clean it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as above, all it will do is leave a shiney, greasy mess that'll leave streaks down the car when it rains..


----------



## nikl (Nov 23, 2010)

Never used baby oil but did try both peanut butter and ground nut oil on the black trim on my 25 year old Fiesta XR2 which had faded so much it was almost grey.

Results were stunning although my neighbours thought it was very amusing watching me smear peanut butter over the car.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Use plasticare from ebay or boot polish lol. Plasticare gives it's original colour back it comes in grey as well.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

im useing back to black at the mo,want to do car tom,so just thought about trying the baby oil.
dont think ill bother now.
will use b2b until all gone then get something different.
thanks all.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Serious said:


> It may dress the trim but it won't clean it.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

B2B stuff isn't really all that good as a whole, i use to use it all the time before i found plasticare. Plasticare gives the pure dark colour back and lasts for years.

It's not a cleaner it's a dye, however you do have to clean the trim with suitable cleaner then apply it. Try not to get it on the cars paint.

Here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plasticar...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a715c0769


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

back to black, peanut butter etc are good at restoring the trim not cleaning it...


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've just started using CarPro PERL and so far I am really impressed with it's ability to restore trim. I can't comment yet on its longevity but they claim 3 months. 
Seeing as its cheap and can be diluted (and in fact should be diluted) i'm suitably impressed so far. For permanent (1-2 year effect) C4 is your best option but for a less expensive (in the short term) I'm sticking to PERL.


----------



## renno (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone tried the heat gun method ?


----------

